

Wikipedia:SOPA initiative/Blackout screen designs - skbohra123
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:SOPA_initiative/Blackout_screen_designs

======
nextparadigms
I like the 3rd one with the bigger headline font.

